# Spot Tag Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

As most of you know, in Port O'Connor, we placed the first satellite spot tag in a tarpon. This tag is cool because when the fish rolls it allows us to get a fix on the fish's position immediately, without having to wait months for the tag to come off. The tag is zip-tied into the dorsal fin of the tarpon. This was a first ever experiment at the placement of this tag.

The tag is really working great. The fish, within about a week, moved from the Port O'Connor area all the way down to just south of Port Aransas. After that, the tag apparently then got in a car and has now driven itself to an area just north of San Antonio. The tag is still pinging and if it will ever stop, we'll go knock on somebody's door and retrieve it. Obviously, we'd like to get it back and figure out why it came off. The new possessor of the tag has not called. Hopefully he will.

It may be back to the drawing board on how we attach it but we'll just have to live and learn on this one. We can redeploy the tag if we get it back.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like you might be checking someones freezer.....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

No, it came off the fish before it was picked up and sat on the beach for a little while.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Why does it need to stop pinging before you can go get it?

Jimmy Durham


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Because Its hard to punch a moving target. hehheehe just kidding. 

Awesome work yall are doing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

stop moving, not pinging.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Scott,

I live 30 miles North of San Antonio. Give me way to find and I will retreive.

TC


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

***** chasing*

tarpon... nothing easy


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you know which tag it was? Mine was T86 Argos #36031.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Steve,

This was not yours. They only put one Spot Tag on, and it was James Pinters(sp?).

Not sure when your tag is popping off. Who put your tag on? University of Texas or University of Miami? Let me know and I will tell you who to contact. My tag is coming off on Jan 15th. 

The good news is none of the other tags have come off or surfaced. A good indication that all fish are doing fine.

Jimmy Durham


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*tag ID*

Had a double on saturday out of freeport. My partner said that his fish had a tag in it. He has caught a few tarpon. I did not see it and unfortunatly, I did not look back when he had the leader. The fish ran under the boat and he decided to let go of the leader then it broke off as it pulled the main line across the hull be for he could get the rod out of the holder. I know. If I was thinking and remebered his comment about the tag I would have let my fish soak and helped get his!

He said the tag appeared to have some red in it and that it was attached a few inches to the side and several inches behind the dorsal fin. I kept saying that it was probably just the long string like part of the fin. He said no I have seen enough tarpon to know the dif.

Anyway, has anyone heard of tags that were placed that had any red in them? 
He was not to happy because I had lectured him about keeping the line off the hull then *****ed at him a bit because he did not get the rod tip in the water. Lesson learned the hard way.

Let him fight my fish and just didn't say anything else about the other one.

Looking back, I think I am more upsett than he was. Would have been real cool if it did infact have a tag.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Tag*

Jimmy,

Dr. Ault sent me an email saying that mine was coming off on the 15th of January too.

Fronterhouse


----------

